# Is there an appeals process to ratings?



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

i don’t have many Uber rides (less than 10), and one rider dinged me with a 4, which dropped my rating down to a 4.90 star. 

I realize that you don’t know me, so when I say there’s no basis for less than perfect rating, I don’t expect you to believe that...but is there a way to appeal a passenger’s rating?

I’m not really that worried about it, as I understand my rating will rise over time, but it irks me. The rider rated me a four out of retribution. I rated them a four when they got in the car and then changed the destination completely.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

You can message Uber, but you'll just get a canned response and zero help.

Many passengers are assholes, and they'll destroy your ratings without regard for your feelings or career. Your ratings will even out over time. Don't obsess about it.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks. It’s just BS that they’re able to do that. I guess everybody gets a 5 star unless they’re a complete ball bag.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

The best rides I've had are from drivers rated 4.82-4.92 with 3k+ trips.
Paxholes rate with the same gravity of pressing a 'like' button on Facebook or texting a poo emoji.
I've been reported for 'professionalism' for breathing the wrong way.
Eventually you learn to earn your one stars. (Sometimes worth it.)

Keep calm, Uber on.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Signal Twenty said:


> i don't have many Uber rides (less than 10), and one rider dinged me with a 4, which dropped my rating down to a 4.90 star.
> 
> I realize that you don't know me, so when I say there's no basis for less than perfect rating, I don't expect you to believe that...but is there a way to appeal a passenger's rating?
> 
> I'm not really that worried about it, as I understand my rating will rise over time, but it irks me. The rider rated me a four out of retribution. I rated them a four when they got in the car and then changed the destination completely.


Hi OP!! Two quick things:

1) Pax can't see what their driver rated them until AFTER they rate their driver, which is a new-ish policy Uber put in place in December as part of their "180 Days of Change." But maybe this pax knew you were unhappy about the address change so he figured he'd give you a 4 ?

2) it's not all that unusual for a pax to change/update the destination address after the trip starts - were you upset about the change he made because you had set the Destination Filter and you specifically needed to go towards the original address the pax had entered? Because when that happens, I usually just cancel the trip - when I need to move towards my DF address, I'm not going to drive the pax to a totally different place after Uber matched me up with them because we were headed towards the same area. I'll just explain to the pax that I needed to head towards the address they originally entered and that's why Uber sent his request to me, so they'll need to order a new ride.

I just wanted to give you a heads up that having a rider change their drop off address isn't too unusual - I realize you didn't explain why it annoyed you so I don't have the full story, but it's something that does happen from time to time.

And don't worry about your rating, it will rise steadily if you keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Some people are just a-holes, they'll rate you a 1 just because they're having a bad day. Nothing you can do about that except to remember that there are also good people and they outnumber the a-holes by at least 4.92 from what I've seen, but that's just in my area and that's only what uber has told me. It could all be fake.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Signal Twenty said:


> i don't have many Uber rides (less than 10), and one rider dinged me with a 4, which dropped my rating down to a 4.90 star.
> 
> I realize that you don't know me, so when I say there's no basis for less than perfect rating, I don't expect you to believe that...but is there a way to appeal a passenger's rating?
> 
> I'm not really that worried about it, as I understand my rating will rise over time, but it irks me. The rider rated me a four out of retribution. I rated them a four when they got in the car and then changed the destination completely.


Yes, there is an appeal process. If you believe your performance on a specific ride was not worthy of 5 stars, contact UBER and they will lower it to your expectations.


----------

